# Removing Flash Reflection in PS



## deadtoaster2 (May 14, 2007)

I took this photo for use in a customer's advertisement. The shop was covered from wall to wall in mirrors which made it difficult for me to get a shot without getting the reflection from the flash. Unfortunately I did not have a tripod at the time so getting a decent shot without the speed-light proved to be difficult. 







So a quick question here. How would you go about removing the bursts the best way. I have already finished the photo using the clone stamp tool and slowly removing the flash piece by piece, but I am just wondering if there is a better way to do it for next time.
Like I said I have already finished the photo and the client has already approved the ad, however I am just wondering for future reference. Also if I should have taken the photo differently to begin with I would love to hear it. 

Thanks ahead of time guys, I really value your insight.


----------



## justphotos (May 14, 2007)

deadtoaster2 said:


> Also if I should have taken the photo differently to begin with I would love to hear it.


Well, you could have used a tripod.


----------



## Garbz (May 14, 2007)

Unfortunately the only way to remove these is with the clone tool. Whether it can be done and still look good is quite a different question. 

In future the only way to take photos without flash glare is to either put the camera on a tripod as suggested by justphotos and shoot in natural light, move the flash off camera in a way that it doesn't reflect off anything (in this case light from the right of the frame), or make the flash light huge and soft so the glare isn't focused on little points.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 14, 2007)

Bounce the flash from the ceiling in the future.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 14, 2007)

At this point clone it out..


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 15, 2007)

justphotos said:


> Well, you could have used a tripod.





Digital Matt said:


> Bounce the flash from the ceiling in the future.


Behold! the solution.


----------

